# Fancy Wood Products. (Bear Jr)



## Bearcarver (Apr 22, 2021)

*Fancy Wood Products. (Bear Jr)*​


I figured some of you would enjoy seeing some of this stuff Bear Jr has been making in his Side Business/Hobby.
He has his own Tower Corporation for the last 22+ years, but last year he set aside a portion of his smaller warehouse, and started buying 
woodworking machines. He even put heat in the Woodworking part of the Building.

I already showed you guys a few of the things he made for us & for his wife, but here are a few more for me to show off (LOL).

I taught him a lot of what I know, over the years, but he managed to find a CNC Router for a great price (California), and with that, he can do stuff I couldn’t do in my 20 year Complete Cabinet Shop.

He sells a lot of these things on ETSY, and some more locally.
Link:

       Rustic Legends WoodWorks by RusticLegendWoodworx on Etsy     




Hope You All Enjoy the pics,

Bearcarver



End Grain Black Walnut Cutting Board:







Custom Woven Serving Tray:






Custom Woven Cheese Board:






Lake Wallenpaupack Live Edge, Walnut & Resin Coffee Table:






*On Edit:  Here's a Map I found on the Internet for you to compare to Bear Jr's Epoxy Map in the Coffee Table above. He routed the Lake in the Walnut Top & filled it with Blue Epoxy. Then He routed the words "Lake Wallenpaupack" in the Blue Epoxy, and filled it with Black Epoxy:*






Live Edge Ocean Walnut & Resin Coffee Table:






Decorative Surfboard Home Art:






Custom Walnut & Resin Ocean Key Holder:






Abstract Wooden Wall Art:


----------



## Preacher Man (Apr 22, 2021)

My goodness. Those are gorgeous!


----------



## Colin1230 (Apr 22, 2021)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing with us Bearcarver.


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 22, 2021)

The talent doesn't fall far from the tree. Very nice !


----------



## SmokinGame (Apr 22, 2021)

Those are some really nice works of art. Definitely some skill mixed with good tooling. I could see that walnut cutting board in my cook area.


----------



## bregent (Apr 22, 2021)

Those are superb.  

Are you guys located near  Lake Wallenpaupack?  I used to go there every year as a kid.


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 22, 2021)

Great work! I love that cutting board!
Jim


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 22, 2021)

I've been a woodworker all my life Bear and I gotta tell you, that's some damned fine work right there. Super attention to detail and great mixes of wood. Just curious, does Bethany do the artwork on the ocean themed pieces? I believe you mentioned once that she's a very talented artist.

Robert


----------



## Alsta (Apr 22, 2021)

you say he's on ETSY, What is the shop name? I tried off the tag, but maybe I'm just not reading it right?


----------



## BigW. (Apr 22, 2021)

Awesome.  I want to try resin table at some point.


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 22, 2021)

Alsta said:


> you say he's on ETSY, What is the shop name? I tried off the tag, but maybe I'm just not reading it right?











						RusticLegendWoodworx - Etsy
					

Shop Rustic Legends WoodWorks by RusticLegendWoodworx located in Macungie, Pennsylvania. Top shop for gifts. Buyers bought gifts from this shop and gave them 5-star reviews!




					www.etsy.com


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 22, 2021)

Some great works of art bear. You have a very talented family!


----------



## OldSmoke (Apr 22, 2021)

Your son has an artistic eye. What a great use of movement in the wood grain. Beautiful!


----------



## mneeley490 (Apr 22, 2021)

I had a roommate many years ago (carpenter by trade) that turned out wood bowls very much like your son's stuff. He asked me if I thought he could sell them in a store somewhere. I told him that they belonged in an art gallery, not Target.  Same goes for Bear Jr.'s work.


----------



## 912smoker (Apr 22, 2021)

Yes Bear I know you're a proud Papa ! 
Beautiful craftsmanship  for sure!


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 22, 2021)

Those are really incredible.  The added colors too really enhance these.  I've mentioned before how talented your Family is, and it really shows.  Thanks for sharing.  I have literally no woodworking skills, lol.  And it makes me appreciate the attention to detail much more.


----------



## bigfurmn (Apr 22, 2021)

If only I had 1/10th that amount of talent at anything.... Very impressive.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2021)

Colin1230 said:


> Very nice! Thanks for sharing with us Bearcarver.



Thank You Colin!!
Appreciate that!

Bear




Preacher Man said:


> My goodness. Those are gorgeous!



Thank You Preacher Man!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> The talent doesn't fall far from the tree. Very nice !



Thank You Rider!!
Appreciate the Compliment.

Bear




SmokinGame said:


> Those are some really nice works of art. Definitely some skill mixed with good tooling. I could see that walnut cutting board in my cook area.



Thank You SG !!
Appreciate That!

Bear


----------



## bigfurmn (Apr 23, 2021)

Is he into selling and shipping any of these incredible works?


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2021)

bregent said:


> Those are superb.
> 
> Are you guys located near  Lake Wallenpaupack?  I used to go there every year as a kid.



Thank You!!
We used to have a Lot with a Mobile Home & a Boat slip, at Wallenpaupack.
It's about 80 miles North of My Den.

Bear





bigfurmn said:


> Is he into selling and shipping any of these incredible works?




He sells a lot of these things on ETSY, and some more locally.
Link:

Rustic Legends WoodWorks by RusticLegendWoodworx on Etsy  


And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 23, 2021)

He's a craftsman for sure . As you are John . Really nice work .


----------



## bigfurmn (Apr 23, 2021)

Just showed the site to my wife... Now I'm hiding the credit cards!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Great work! I love that cutting board!
> Jim



Thank You Jim!!
Yeah, his cutting boards are expensive, but they're all End Grain.
Many in stores are "Edge Grain".
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




tx smoker said:


> I've been a woodworker all my life Bear and I gotta tell you, that's some damned fine work right there. Super attention to detail and great mixes of wood. Just curious, does Bethany do the artwork on the ocean themed pieces? I believe you mentioned once that she's a very talented artist.
> 
> Robert



Thank You Robert!
No, Bethany stays out of the shop pretty much. She has her own places in their house. She went from Beautiful Decorative Cakes to Scenic Paintings, and now painting Wild Animals & Pets for people.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2021)

Alsta said:


> you say he's on ETSY, What is the shop name? I tried off the tag, but maybe I'm just not reading it right?



I put a Link in my Original Post now.
And the one Jake posted in Post #11 will get you there too.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2021)

BigW. said:


> Awesome.  I want to try resin table at some point.




Thank You Big W !!
It works Great !!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Some great works of art bear. You have a very talented family!




Thank You Jake!!
Appreciate the nice Compliments!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2021)

OldSmoke said:


> Your son has an artistic eye. What a great use of movement in the wood grain. Beautiful!




Thank You Old Smoke!!
And Thanks for the Like too.

Bear


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 24, 2021)

Well Bear your son as i know you know has a great talent. The wood and resin work as fantastic and each piece is its own work of art
Thanks for showing us these. 
David


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 25, 2021)

mneeley490 said:


> I had a roommate many years ago (carpenter by trade) that turned out wood bowls very much like your son's stuff. He asked me if I thought he could sell them in a store somewhere. I told him that they belonged in an art gallery, not Target.  Same goes for Bear Jr.'s work.




Thank You Mike!!
Appreciate the Compliment.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 25, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Yes Bear I know you're a proud Papa !
> Beautiful craftsmanship  for sure!



Thank You Much, 912!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 25, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> Those are really incredible.  The added colors too really enhance these.  I've mentioned before how talented your Family is, and it really shows.  Thanks for sharing.  I have literally no woodworking skills, lol.  And it makes me appreciate the attention to detail much more.




Thank You Mike!!
I should have mentioned, all of the colors in these Pieces are the Natural colors of the individual Species of Woods.
No Stains or colorings have been used.
And Thanks for the Like, Mike.

Bear


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 25, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Mike!!
> I should have mentioned, all of the colors in these Pieces are the Natural colors of the individual Species of Woods.
> No Stains or colorings have been used.
> And Thanks for the Like, Mike.
> ...


That makes it more incredible!  I had no idea that's the natural colors of the wood.  I learned something, today's a good day.


----------



## mcokevin (Apr 25, 2021)

Wow, those cheese boards look beautiful.  I have a friend getting married in November, he is from Eastern PA - I think I know what he is getting as a wedding  gift.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 25, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> If only I had 1/10th that amount of talent at anything.... Very impressive.


Thank You, but don't sell yourself short.
I'm betting you have plenty of Talents.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 26, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> He's a craftsman for sure . As you are John . Really nice work .




Thank You Rich!!
I've seen some Outstanding Woodworking coming from your hands too!!
Appreciate the Compliments.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 26, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> Just showed the site to my wife... Now I'm hiding the credit cards!




Uh Oh---Now Ya Did It !!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 26, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Well Bear your son as i know you know has a great talent. The wood and resin work as fantastic and each piece is its own work of art
> Thanks for showing us these.
> David




Thank You David!!
Bear Jr is 3rd generation Woodworker, and is currently refining his skills.
He does make us all proud.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 26, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> That makes it more incredible!  I had no idea that's the natural colors of the wood.  I learned something, today's a good day.




Yup---Purpleheart, Redheart, Yellowheart, Cocobolo, Paduak, Bubinga, etc are some of the woods he uses for accents. No stains needed for their Bright colors.

Bear


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 26, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You David!!
> Bear Jr is 3rd generation Woodworker, and is currently refining his skills.
> He does make us all proud.
> And Thanks for the Like.
> ...


Well i have to say, he is refining them very well. And 3rd gen. woodworker, very nice . And he at least had the knowledge from family to gather from, just knowing the tools ,how to use and the skills to cary on with them
Well done
Tried to get my son to work with me , not his thing, Too early to get up and carpentry is not always a clean job. At least thats what i think he thinks. But he does like to cook . At least he took that part of my life, lol

David


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 26, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Well i have to say, he is refining them very well. And 3rd gen. woodworker, very nice . And he at least had the knowledge from family to gather from, just knowing the tools ,how to use and the skills to cary on with them
> Well done
> Tried to get my son to work with me , not his thing, Too early to get up and carpentry is not always a clean job. At least thats what i think he thinks. But he does like to cook . At least he took that part of my life, lol
> 
> David




I see you listed Carpenter for yourself, David!!
My Dad came back from WW2, and instead of going back to Beth Steel, he got started in Carpentry, and was a Self-Employed Carpenter until he retired at 70 years old.
I worked for him on weekends & Summers, and went to Tech School for Cabinetmaking. Then I went to Bethlehem Steel for 20 years (With a 3 year Break in the Army & a Trip to Vietnam in there too), until my shop shut down. Then I started helping an old Buddy of mine in his Cabinet Shop for 10 years, until I started my own Cabinet Shop for another 10 years. I shut my shop down to help Bear Jr with his Tower Corp. I expected him to go into Woodworking, because he went to the same Tech School as I did, and was the first second generation student who went there. He received the #1 Cabinetmaking Award from the Tech School.
So after 20 years with his own Tower Business, now he gets back into Woodworking, but he doesn't have the pressure, because his Tower Biz carries him.  Woodworking is a lot more Fun when you don't have to make a living doing it.  Which brings us to where we are now.

Bear


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 26, 2021)

Yes that's a nice history of the family in wood working. Good for him to go with it as far as he is . And to enjoy the hard work he did with his business so now he can play/enjoy ( and i don't mean that badly ) with woodworking as an other hobby business. And he is great at it.
  I do a lot of custom home renovations. Been doing it sense 1987 , on my own sense 1997. Building custom cabinets, desks , a lot of kitchen and bathroom renovations. Mostly build to the customers ideas.  Its all fun , stressful and i really tired of all the paper work. This covid has really put a lot more pressure on the jobs , as MATERIAL is either hard to get in , or the price has gone through the roof.
 I'm looking to retire in a couple - 10 years lol
David


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 27, 2021)

Wow some great work there. Although he is a little smarter than dad he's not dragging heavy cabinets around all day.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Yes that's a nice history of the family in wood working. Good for him to go with it as far as he is . And to enjoy the hard work he did with his business so now he can play/enjoy ( and i don't mean that badly ) with woodworking as an other hobby business. And he is great at it.
> I do a lot of custom home renovations. Been doing it sense 1987 , on my own sense 1997. Building custom cabinets, desks , a lot of kitchen and bathroom renovations. Mostly build to the customers ideas.  Its all fun , stressful and i really tired of all the paper work. This covid has really put a lot more pressure on the jobs , as MATERIAL is either hard to get in , or the price has gone through the roof.
> I'm looking to retire in a couple - 10 years lol
> David



Yup--Bear Jr was just telling me the other day how the prices of Construction Lumber went nuts, but Hardwoods didn't change much. So he lucked out again. LOL.
BTW: I like your little place on the Water's edge. Looks like a Great place to relax!

Bear




HalfSmoked said:


> Wow some great work there. Although he is a little smarter than dad he's not dragging heavy cabinets around all day.
> 
> Warren



LOL--Thanks Warren!!
But Bear Jr got stuck helping Dad with the big & Heavy Stuff:
Like when a delivery of 1500 Board Feet of Oak had to go down 17 steps to my basement shop, or 40 sheets of Oak Plywood. Or when we had to move my machines down there. Moving a 700 pound Planer down 17 steps wasn't much of a picnic. 
My cabinets were lighter than most, because my all wood cabinets were a lot lighter than my competitor's Particle Board Junk.


Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2021)

mcokevin said:


> Wow, those cheese boards look beautiful.  I have a friend getting married in November, he is from Eastern PA - I think I know what he is getting as a wedding  gift.




Thank You Kevin!!
Appreciate That.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2021)

smokeymose
 ---


 noboundaries
 ---

Thank You for the Likes, Guys.

Bear


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 27, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> BTW: I like your little place on the Water's edge. Looks like a Great place to relax!


Thank you , we bought it 2012 and i finished the inside ( i know Mona will still want to do things  )  Moved the basement stairs to other end of house to make a bigger kitchen and living room so you can see the lake now for kitchen, added a 16' x 40' piece on. 2 porch roofs , rebuilt the wrap around deck,  etc , etc.   When i do settle down its by the lake fishing till dark than have a fire and maybe a hotdog and adult pop



























Love my yard and gardens , and fishing in the lake The little fence at the bottom of the stairs is to keep the girls in ( dogs ), so the eagles don't come down and have Mexican food for supper

David


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 27, 2021)

That is a great place!  I know you're enjoying the heck out of it.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 27, 2021)

Thanks 


 TNJAKE
  for the like


 MJB05615
 for the like and the comment, yes we are, and the Trout are starting to bite Hope to get the dock in on Saturday
David


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 28, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Thank you , we bought it 2012 and i finished the inside ( i know Mona will still want to do things  )  Moved the basement stairs to other end of house to make a bigger kitchen and living room so you can see the lake now for kitchen, added a 16' x 40' piece on. 2 porch roofs , rebuilt the wrap around deck,  etc , etc.   When i do settle down its by the lake fishing till dark than have a fire and maybe a hotdog and adult pop
> View attachment 494303
> View attachment 494304
> 
> ...




Wow!!
That's really neat, David!!
Looks like a Great place to retire into!!
I was actually referring to a much smaller place, I think it used to be your Avatar.
I think it was One room, and had a Smokehouse Attached maybe??

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 28, 2021)

GATOR240
 ---


 Hamdrew
 ---

Thank You for the Likes, Guys.

Bear


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 28, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> I think it was One room, and had a Smokehouse Attached maybe??


Hi Bear , sorry about that . i was wondering how you might have seen my place as i happen to show it to 

 olecrosseyes
  in a conversation about Nova Scotia.
As for my aviator it has always been my little girl. Maybe it is just my Smokehouse that i built for my smoker














is this what you mean, I call it  Smokers Shack. Sorry about all the other pictures
David


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 29, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup--Bear Jr was just telling me the other day how the prices of Construction Lumber went nuts, but Hardwoods didn't change much. So he lucked out again. LOL.
> BTW: I like your little place on the Water's edge. Looks like a Great place to relax!
> 
> Bear
> ...



Ah in todays world that would be considered child abuse shame on you.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 29, 2021)

Thanks for the like Bear it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 29, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Hi Bear , sorry about that . i was wondering how you might have seen my place as i happen to show it to
> 
> olecrosseyes
> in a conversation about Nova Scotia.
> ...




Hi David!!
This is what I was referring to:







Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 29, 2021)

yankee2bbq
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 29, 2021)

Hi Bear, yes now I know what you mean. That is the Bunk house that Mona asked me to build beside the lake. It is totally set up to stay in all but running water. Bunk beds , table with the crib board and cards at window looking over the lake. I love all things Western so that's why i built it like that with the false roof face. There is a hitching post with a saddle on it off to the side. "Mozie-on-Inn "





David

And also Bear, thank you for the like


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 30, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Hi Bear, yes now I know what you mean. That is the Bunk house that Mona asked me to build beside the lake. It is totally set up to stay in all but running water. Bunk beds , table with the crib board and cards at window looking over the lake. I love all things Western so that's why i built it like that with the false roof face. There is a hitching post with a saddle on it off to the side. "Mozie-on-Inn "
> View attachment 494516
> 
> David
> ...




That would be perfect for a Cabin on PA State land, in the Pocono Mts.
We had a place My Dad had built a few years after WW2. It was quite a bit bigger, but it was only one big Room, with a Pot Bellied Coal Stove, and no running water.
We had an Outhouse & we carried our water from the Nearby Springs. It was right in the middle of some Great Pike County State Forest, and right near a mess of Great Trout Streams, including Saw Creek & Red Rock Run that were within walking distance of the Cabin.  We used it a lot when I was small until I went in the Army. Then we gradually got too busy, and had other things to do, and eventually it was sold. It was a lot of fun for us Kids, for a lot of years though. We had had a 100 year lease on the land, and only had to pay taxes, which were hardly anything.

Bear


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 30, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> It was a lot of fun for us Kids, for a lot of years though. We had had a 100 year lease on the land,


That's nice Bear to have those memories , its things like that , that really stick in our minds as we get older. Nice to look back at times as a kid when it was so much simpler . Get up do some chores and than just kick around and find things to do outside. Because it was fun and mom did not want you around the house :)   . 
Nice to be able to use the land , and just have to pay the taxes.
I grew up in a small city Dartmouth, but spent every summer all summer in the country with my Grandfather on their Dairy farm.  Around all my cousins, fishing ,swimming and just having fun. ..... now song playing in my head  " those were the days my friend "  ha ha 

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 30, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> This is what I was referring to:









Picture of the Bunk house from the back deck .

My wife is a bit of a Nut Ball, i bought her this Buck Decoy from Bass Pro, because she wanted it . She moves it around the yard all the time . It catches me off guard all the time . And i have seen people going by in their pontoon boats and make a big circle and come back thinking it is real.

David


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 30, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> View attachment 494613
> 
> 
> Picture of the Bunk house from the back deck .
> ...




Buck looks very real from here!!!
LOL---I could see her setting it up so it's looking in a Window at you.
I'm sure Bear Jr would circle his Pontoon Boat to get another look, or at least watch it for awhile to see if it moves.

Bear


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 30, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Buck looks very real from here!!!


Yes she puts it down by the water in the trees , that really gets some looks from the canoes going by also. I was always wondering if i would find an arrow in it or a gun shot hole 
lol
David


----------



## Bearcarver (May 1, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Yes she puts it down by the water in the trees , that really gets some looks from the canoes going by also. I was always wondering if i would find an arrow in it or a gun shot hole
> lol
> David




I saw a video of Wardens using a Stuffed Deer to catch Poachers. They even had it remote controlled to move it's head, tail, and leg. 

Bear


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 1, 2021)

Both Mona and i watch I think it's North Woods Law
, really like that show. She saw that also and asked . I said you do not need the remote control tail and head. lol
David


----------



## Bearcarver (May 1, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Both Mona and i watch I think it's North Woods Law
> , really like that show. She saw that also and asked . I said you do not need the remote control tail and head. lol
> David




LOL---These movements were really authentic, and if you know deer, it could fool you.
Such as the turning of the head, the flicking of the tail, and the "Stamping of a front foot" which is what they do, when they know you're there but they don't see you, so they stamp their foot to try to get you to move.

Bear


----------

